# flathead



## milansek (Apr 20, 2006)

just work out how to post pics. winning fish in a comp fished from my yak . milan


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWTcIuAgAAAzXgAASYAEAgxAAP++eICAAVFTeqZoTJkwTaT1BqnhRpoeoA2KBAIqCNX+3RZWepO+lWzPKSUQTJaA9jpg3tSuctOJxA5AMCmLkHnNSQRIv4LIj3b8XckU4UJA3CLgI


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

very nice lizards!


----------



## fishinswing (May 15, 2006)

Top fish there Milan. Sounds like you are killing them in the comps from your kayak. Well done.


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

Well done . Cmon out with the tactics etc.


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Nice lizards Milan


----------



## dooyor (Jun 26, 2006)

Hi Milan maybe you should post the picture off the two big Flathead that want 95 cm that's hanging in the shop. See ya Tommy


----------



## brayden (Mar 24, 2007)

HUGEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

That's a ripper pair of flatties!!!
Well done mate!!


----------



## ms (Oct 16, 2006)

HI MILAN are you fishing the comp in June again i heard they made flat head 600cm max for the comp to give others a chance to win because the same guy keeps winning every year . 5 years start not bad for a simple yak fisho i think they are expecting 2000 comparators this year .
see ya good luck . mark


----------



## Last-One (Jan 15, 2007)

NICE fish mate keep up the good work


----------



## milansek (Apr 20, 2006)

hi mark yes i will be doing the comp because of my sponsors part off the agreement . the rule change will make it harder to winn the Flathead but also they dropped the ludric which is anther fish i have chased and done well with . o well i will be out in the boat chasing offshore fish for a day or two . and in between in the yak
see you there . Milan


----------



## DiveYak (Feb 5, 2007)

great flatties M.... what did u get them on?


----------



## SteveFields (Mar 21, 2006)

well done............


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

Woah!!! Nice fish  . I got 8 flattys on the weekend and i reckon all of them combined wouldnt have weighed as much as those two.
Good stuff!!!


----------



## milansek (Apr 20, 2006)

HI STEVEN its the redland bay inshore offshore challenge queens birth day week end , DY all caught on soft ps. eco gear.


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Nice fish Milan, very well done.

One fish that size is a good catch but 2 is damn good


----------

